# Dyna-Gro Pro Tekt raising P.H.! Use as P.H. up?



## green as grass (Sep 17, 2010)

hello,
I was wondering when using silica products generally dyna-gro pro tekt as a p.h. up? When should it be added? I've been told to put in first before base nutes. Why is this? 
Today I was using R/O starting at 6.8, I added clonex for my ez cloner 60 site and the ph went down to 5.6 ph. added half teaspoon of cal-mag plus, didn't change ph a bit. Then i added pro tekt silica at 1 ml. The ph went to 8.4!

I'am using GH ph up and down i put some ph down in some water to dilute it then use it that way. Then i put hygrozyme in at 1 ml per gallon after i got the water down to 6.0 then it went down. to 5.75 ph. I added the silica a lil more to raise it a tad to 5.87. tested an hr later then settled at 5.9.

Any one have any comment to how i'am going about doing this? How much is too much for ph up and down, like at how much does it take to go over board.


----------



## green as grass (Sep 17, 2010)

Not one reply!
I was at the dro store today and the guy behind the counter says that to add the pro tekt in first then your normal regiment. Supposedly the silicate is so high in ph it will precipitate out the chemicals when added. He was all grumpy, and just that was hard to get out of him. so i need more answers....


----------



## redbud60 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish there were some more answers too. I use ProTekt, so far with good results. Using on my vegging plants and with my cloning project.
I should add, that I have been using the ProTekt along with Einstien/Neem oil. How much are you using per gallon? I have been mixing 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. Not much at all, and then mixing in my neem oil too. Foliar spraying it.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 18, 2010)

First of all, mix your blend of whatever you're using in your cloner and _then_ pH adjust. 

Secondly, why are you using protekt as a pH adjuster? ProTekt is meant for your plants. When I use it with DynaGro nutes, pH adjustments are not needed. I also use it with GH nutes. PH adjustments _are _needed in that case but I use GH up and down for the pH adjustments. Regardless, use protekt at the suggested rates.


----------



## green as grass (Sep 18, 2010)

redbud60 said:


> I wish there were some more answers too. I use ProTekt, so far with good results. Using on my vegging plants and with my cloning project.
> I should add, that I have been using the ProTekt along with Einstien/Neem oil. How much are you using per gallon? I have been mixing 1/2 teaspoon per gallon. Not much at all, and then mixing in my neem oil too. Foliar spraying it.


im using it in ez cloner at 1 ml a gallon so for 14 gallons i did 1 tablespoon


----------



## green as grass (Sep 18, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> First of all, mix your blend of whatever you're using in your cloner and _then_ pH adjust.
> 
> Secondly, why are you using protekt as a pH adjuster? ProTekt is meant for your plants. When I use it with DynaGro nutes, pH adjustments are not needed. I also use it with GH nutes. PH adjustments _are _needed in that case but I use GH up and down for the pH adjustments. Regardless, use protekt at the suggested rates.


yhe only reason i sought using it as a ph id that it raised the ph after my base was added and adjusted to 6.3, it spiked high at 1ml a gallon and went up too 8.4.


----------



## homebrewer (Sep 18, 2010)

green as grass said:


> yhe only reason i sought using it as a ph id that it raised the ph after my base was added and adjusted to 6.3, it spiked high at 1ml a gallon and went up too 8.4.


 Hydroplex from botanicare always drops my pH but that doesn't mean I'd use it as a pH down, ya dig?  Protekt is a nice product. Just use per the instructions and hopefully you'll like it as much as I do.


----------



## green as grass (Oct 4, 2010)

well i use pro tekt silicate as a ph adjuster as long as i don't go past 1/2 tsp per gallon, no ill affects. 
just wanted to say been testing it for 2 weeks


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 4, 2010)

green as grass said:


> well i use pro tekt silicate as a ph adjuster as long as i don't go past 1/2 tsp per gallon, no ill affects.
> just wanted to say been testing it for 2 weeks


 I agree that it has a higher pH and can be used in moderation to adjust your pH. But I'm just saying don't use too much. If I were pH adjusting my GH res with protekt, by the end of the week i'd have thrown in half the bottle, .


----------



## green as grass (Oct 4, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I agree that it has a higher pH and can be used in moderation to adjust your pH. But I'm just saying don't use too much. If I were pH adjusting my GH res with protekt, by the end of the week i'd have thrown in half the bottle, .


ooooh i get what your saying now! i would only add as ph up at the start and after us my ph down during the week to adjust. Now I know what you were saying, that would be bad if i did do that though good lookin Homebrewer.


----------

